# mortise and tennon jig



## lotus (Apr 9, 2012)

sorry! can not speek english
but i like woodworking and making furniture


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello !

Your english is not so bad !
Mortice can be made with a hand-held router.
Using a guide-bush ring attached to router base.
Most of routers comes with a least one of them.
Then the guide bush moves into a slot made in the jig.

The jig could be made out of medium or plywood , 3/8" thick or 1/4".
The jig could have holes for securing it with screws on the part that is routed.
Or being big enought to have the space for clamping it to the part.

An example of simple template:
Super Simple Mortising Jig - Fine Woodworking Article

The tenon can be routed many ways:

Hand held, using guide bush and a front-side template.
On a router table using a sled, like thos ones:

If you got a good internet connection, you can save a copy of this free book:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf

You will find interresting things inside it.


Regards


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

lotus said:


> sorry! can not speek english
> but i like woodworking and making furniture


Not a jig but it is a good video about making a loose mortise and tenon. Go to this website:
http://swordandspiritsoftware.com/m&t-web.wmv

Attached are some jigs from an old article in Fine Woodworking:


Steve from California


----------



## lotus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you. steve
Recommended by you video and fine woodworking data is going to be helpful in making a jig.


----------



## lotus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for your words of praise. ;-)
You sent your data will be very helpful in making the jig went
Pdf data, especially a lot of useful information related to the router is very useful for woodwork.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

lotus said:


> Thank you for your words of praise. ;-)
> You sent your data will be very helpful in making the jig went
> Pdf data, especially a lot of useful information related to the router is very useful for woodwork.


Hello!
So you got the free-book in pdf, far from perfect, but free.

Feel free to come around and post.
Regards.
Gérard


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

ggom20 said:


> An example of simple template:
> Super Simple Mortising Jig - Fine Woodworking Article


That is wonderfully simple. You could use stop blocks to limit the movement of the router if you didn't have bushings.


----------

